# Quick tidy up



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I had been going to give Molly a bath and trim this week but had ran out of time so decided today to just give her face a quick trim and tidy up. Her ears always get really soggy in the winter and take ages to dry so I have thinned them out and shortened them and might take a bit more off when I give her a proper trim in a few weeks.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful as ever! Rufus sends a very big Kiss.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks good. I am constantly trimming Jake and willows faces. I'm glad Ozzy grows so slow.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Good work! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo

www.dogtanian.org


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking really sweet Molly.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Looking really sweet Molly.


Was just going to post these exact words  very sweet


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks all  sweet is just an expression she cultivates to get away with the mayhem and chaos she usually causes


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Thanks all  sweet is just an expression she cultivates to get away with the mayhem and chaos she usually causes


Looking at pictures of Molly it is so difficult to believe that she ever causes mayhem or chaos  

I have to say that although I was upset when my two had their severe ear trims, I am liking the look now and it is so much easier to get bobbly seeds out and they dry nice and quickly


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Looking at pictures of Molly it is so difficult to believe that she ever causes mayhem or chaos
> 
> I have to say that although I was upset when my two had their severe ear trims, I am liking the look now and it is so much easier to get bobbly seeds out and they dry nice and quickly


It was your lovely two having the ear trims which made me decide to thin hers out to be honest. In the winter her ears just soak up the water when she is sniffing around and they take hours to dry so hopefully they will be much more comfortable for her.

As far as mayhem and chaos goes - I have never had a dog who has so little regard for rules as Molly  she has a whole range of things she does if she thinks I am ignoring her and she wants my attention. Her all time record when I was determined to ignore her attention seeking was to go into another room, get a small box of washing powder, bring it into the room directly in front of me and start shredding it


----------

